# I'm Appyt from Kansas



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello. I am a forumaholic and I suddenly felt the need to find another one. :lol: I live in South central Kansas, east of Wichita with my long suffering husband.

My herd consists of 3 horses and a pony, plus my DIL's horse who lives here as well. 

Cheno, my old Appy 
Abe, QH
Heidi, grade QH
Peanut, shetland for the grandkids
Gypsy, DIL's mare. 

I also have 4 dogs. My getting up theres, Bo the labX and Sid the Basset X. The youngsters, my lil precious(snort) Doxie, Rusty and the nutcase Border Collie, Tess 

2 grown sons, 1 DIL, 3 grandkids and ONE Husband, aka as the groundskeeper. 

I'm hoping to find some new friends and maybe run into a few old friends from other forums.  Hi ALL *waving* !![/size]


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

greeting's from south west kansas, hope you enjoy the horse forum!!!!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm sure I will and thank you for the welcome.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you.. I'll be busy figuring out how this forum works. At least the load time seems to be fairly fast. BIG BIG * + *


----------

